# المنتديات الأدبيه > منتدى الشعر >  مثل الخناجر

## معاذ ملحم

*
اخواني و اخواتي .. أعضاء منتديات الحصن الأردنية .. اليوم أطرح بين أيديكم جديد الشاعر نايف حسن السبيعي .. 

وأتمنى أن ترتقي لذائقتكم الشعرية ..
.
.

مـــثــل الـــخـــنــــاجــــــــــر


فيني من البوح شيً يكسر الصمت
والدمع يفضحنا اذا انا تكلمنا

ياما عشانك في بعض اشياء تكتمت
يا مدعي الظلم في محبتك ظالمنا

ماني بقايل على حبك تندمت
ما فيه شيً نسويه وتندمنا 

بقول لك حاجةٍ يا هيه مادمت
لك عدة ايام قاطع ما تكلمنا

اذا انت فكرت تتركنا وصممت
حنا سبقناك قررنا وعزمنا

يا كثر ما قلت من الدنيا تعلمت
واشوف الايام كل يومٍ تعلمنا

اشياء كثيرة داخلي لو تكلمت
مثل الخناجر بالصدر حيل تؤلمنا
*

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

> *اذا انت فكرت تتركنا وصممت
> حنا سبقناك قررنا وعزمنا*


*حياه اغلب مواقفها مثل الخناجر ويمكن ضربه الخنجر اخف من اسلوب بعض البشر ,,
,,

صح لسانك ,,

مشكور معاذ ما قصرت ابداع ,,*

----------


## rand yanal

زي ما عودتنا يا معاذ كتير حلو الشعر ومتناسق  :Smile:  :Smile: 

بانتظار المزيد ...

----------


## &روان&

*يا كثر ما قلت من الدنيا تعلمت
واشوف الايام كل يومٍ تعلمنا

اشياء كثيرة داخلي لو تكلمت
مثل الخناجر بالصدر حيل تؤلمنا

مشكور اخي معاذ*

----------


## معاذ ملحم

أفضل بيت شعر عندي ..

*ماني بقايل على حبك تندمت
ما فيه شيً نسويه وتندمنا 

**



*

----------


## rand yanal

ماني بقايل على حبك تندمت
 ما فيه شيً نسويه وتندمنا 


أيضا إنتقاء راائع  :Smile:

----------


## معاذ ملحم

> ماني بقايل على حبك تندمت
>  ما فيه شيً نسويه وتندمنا 
> 
> 
> أيضا إنتقاء راائع


*وأيضاً مشاركة أروع .. شكراً لكـِ يا Rand Yanal*

----------

